# Thorin's sword



## Turin (Dec 6, 2002)

In the Hobbit thorin lost his sword many times. One of which when they were captured by the wood elves.How did he always get it back.


----------



## Proudfoots (Dec 6, 2002)

I believe he only lost it twice, once to the Goblin King and once to the Elven King...luckily he didn't run into Elvis or he would have also lost it to the King of rock and roll...hahah

Right, he lost it to the Elven King...In the battle of Five Armies he fought with an Axe. The Elven king gave the sword back to the dwarves after Thorin's death. And it stayed there till the end of days glowing when ever evil was near by so that the dwarves of the lonely mountain could never be surprised again...

'foots


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

Thorin's sword Orcrist, or Luminus, was lost twice. After Thorin found Orcrist in the hoard of Tom, Bert, and Will, it was first taken from him by the Great Goblin at the High Pass of the Misty Mountains, and Gandalf (who had recovered it during the escape) later gave Orcrist back to Thorin. The second time Orcrist was taken from Thorin by Thranduil when Thorin and the Dwarves were imprisoned in Mirkwood.

_The Hobbit_ then tells us that when Thorin was slain in the Battle of Five Armies, at his funeral Thranduil placed Orcist upon Thorin's tomb. This is to say, it was separate from the corpse of Thorin. However, _The Lord of the Rings_ tells us that Orcrist may have been placed inside the tomb, with Thorin's body.


----------

